# Afghanistan July 2010 in pictures



## MA-Caver (Jul 30, 2010)

Some photos are graphic but blacked out... caution. http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/07/afghanistan_july_2010.html 

The fight goes on. Some poignant pictures.

:asian: Prayers for the soldiers to come home soon.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 30, 2010)

Brutal, yet excellent shots.  I admire the guys who can get em, but I don't think I have the stomach to shoot this stuff.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 31, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> Some photos are graphic but blacked out... caution. http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/07/afghanistan_july_2010.html
> 
> The fight goes on. Some poignant pictures.
> 
> :asian: *Prayers for the soldiers to come home soon*.


 

Amen.


----------

